# emi - ne demek acaba?



## Maya-the-smile

Hello everybody,
I study Turkish and now read a Turkish book...
since I don't know if I can ask lots of things in a single post I will start with this word that I'm seeing in the text - "emi"
for example:

1. O zamana kadar bir seyler ayarlariz, sakin uzulme emi.
2. "Sen en iyisi bana abla de, emi",demisti.

I would appreciate your help!


----------



## mrayp

It's a little bit like adding "OK?" or "alright?" at the end of a sentence for emphasis. I'm not sure how else to translate it. In Turkish it's similar to saying "olur mu?". 

1. Until then, we'll figure something out, just don't be sad OK?

2. She had said "You better call me older sister, OK?"

I would guess that it comes from "evet mi?" but "evet mi" is not used in this way.


----------



## Maya-the-smile

Çok teşekkür ederim, mrayp
Bir daha sorularım varsa burada sorabilir miyim? or should I create a new thread?


----------



## denizkeen

you can say also
 you will come ,wont you ?  here ,wont you is a little like emi 
  butt orr forget it


----------



## mrayp

Maya-the-smile said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim, mrayp
> Bir daha sorularım varsa burada sorabilir miyim? or should I create a new thread?



You're welcome. 

That question is probably better addressed to the forum admin, but I would guess that they would want you to create new threads for new questions to make it easier for people to search, unless the questions are related.


----------



## Maya-the-smile

Does "emi" has the same meaning in this sentence too: 
- Sütlerin içinde boğul emi, süt tenli İngiliz.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrayp

Once again, it's for emphasis, but this time it's negative like "drown in milk, why won't you!", "I hope you drown in milk" etc


----------



## Buracx

No it has different meaning in this sentence , in this sentence "emi" is used for emphasis hate . Because of getting angry to sb. u give a damn to him. It has a close meaning to "inşallah" 
 The meaning of the sentence is "I hope that you 'll be drowned in milk , milk skinned English "


----------



## Tangriberdi

mrayp said:


> I would guess that it comes from "evet mi?" but "evet mi" is not used in this way.


As far as I know, emi is etymologicaly a short form of eyi mi? Eyi mi is a regional variant of iyi mi? Literally it means is it good? However it is used in the meanings explained before.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

mrayp said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> That question is probably better addressed to the forum admin, but I would guess that they would want you to create new threads for new questions to make it easier for people to search, unless the questions are related.





Maya-the-smile said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim, mrayp
> Bir daha sorularım varsa burada sorabilir miyim? or should I create a new thread?


You're encouraged to a create new topic per separate question.


----------



## mmq45

"emi" aslında halk dilinde kullanılan bir kelimedir. *A*nlamı ise onay beklemedir.

*Ö*rnek: *A*re you going to school, *aren't you*?
                                               " emi " 

*A*ren't you going to school, *are you*?
                                                 " emi "

*C*evabı anladın, emi ?


----------



## ukuca

mmq45 said:


> "emi" aslında halk dilinde kullanılan bir kelimedir. *A*nlamı ise onay beklemedir.
> 
> *Ö*rnek: *A*re you going to school, *aren't you*?
> " emi "
> 
> *A*ren't you going to school, *are you*?
> " emi "
> 
> *C*evabı anladın, emi ?



In Turkish, for all those three examples you've given, we use "*değil mi?*" (in regular speech this evolves to "*di mi*") not "*emi*"


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

''emi'' is a bit spoken language phrase..and in time, it has gotten a little changes.
iyi mi? > eyi mi? > ey mi? (vowel is gone [ulama]) > e mi? this is the last form...
this phrase got a motherly sense indeed 

and in some accents , it can be told like  ''eyü mü'' (much more in country dialect)


----------

